# wood-mizer lt 70



## missouriboy (May 18, 2012)

Has any ever been around one and what did you think of it and can it really do 940 board feet an hour. I am looking into one really hard and just wanted to know what people thought of it. I have already done some math and think i can make some good money cutting pallet stock and cants with that kind of production.


----------



## Dave Boyt (May 18, 2012)

missouriboy said:


> I have already done some math and think i can make some good money cutting pallet stock and cants with that kind of production.



You and who else? The LT70 cranked out a little over 1,200 board feet an hour at the Sawmill & Woodlot magazine Shoot-out last year. But that was with an experienced team, a separate edger, perfect yellow poplar logs, and they only maintained that cutting rate for less than half an hour. Running solo 10 hours a day with the kinds of logs you'd be using for pallet lumber, and edging the boards on the mill, 400 board feet per hour would be safer figure, after you've got 10,000 board feet sawing experience. How are you set for other equipment? Chain saws, tractor, bander, etc.?


----------



## missouriboy (May 18, 2012)

I getting ready to buy a 372xp and a used bobcat and i would buy logs and they will be pallet grade oak and cotton wood and i think they use hickory in some pallets and i can get that to and it will be me and my dad and maybe one other guy if we need help.


----------



## missouriboy (May 18, 2012)

What i don't understand about this site is everyone say you cant make money cutting pallet lumber or pallet cants but someone has to be making money doing it or there would be no pallets being made. And i will make my own pallets to once i get up and going


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 19, 2012)

missouriboy said:


> What i don't understand about this site is everyone say you cant make money cutting pallet lumber or pallet cants but someone has to be making money doing it or there would be no pallets being made. And i will make my own pallets to once i get up and going



Who is "everyone"? I'd like to read the other post...

SR


----------



## Dave Boyt (May 19, 2012)

You are exactly right. Some people do make money making pallets. They are generally pretty big high-production operations with specialized machinery and hire immigrants for as little as they can pay them. Do you plan to build the pallets, too?

Look into building custom and odd-size pallets that the big boys don't want to fool with.

In my opinion you'd be better off with a used scragg mill and resaw, if you're going to cut pallets from low grade lumber. Production will be better, but the type of product you can produce will be limited. Check with Sawmill Exchange. The resaw will also let you cut pallet stock out of slabs from other sawmills, which is a very inexpensive source of wood.


----------



## brookpederson (May 19, 2012)

missouriboy said:


> What i don't understand about this site is everyone say you cant make money cutting pallet lumber or pallet cants but someone has to be making money doing it or there would be no pallets being made. And i will make my own pallets to once i get up and going



It's prolly cuz none of us can make any money doing anything with our mills. The majority of us just love to cut wood and thats all that matter's in the end.


----------



## STLfirewood (May 19, 2012)

From what I have read pallet lumber is more of a because we have it product. People use the side lumber when cutting ties and the waste when cutting grade lumber. Pallets are the only real use for the lumber so it doesn't bring much. I wouldn't cut pallet lumber to many cuts. I would only sell it if you can sell them cants. Look into the tie market. They pay $.50 a board foot and there is a lot less cutting. I thought about cutting pallet lumber on a swing arm (lucas type) mill and get the lumber from a tree company. They have a lot of trees that aren't 8ft long and they are to big to put on a regular mill. You can get the lumber for free (some of them will even pay you to take it) and mill it into pallet lumber or cants. I know in your area lumber is pretty cheap and there arn't many jobs that pay well. A LT70 is a big expense and somewhat hard mill to sell. Maybe you should start will a cheaper mill that would be easier to unload if you plan doesn't work. 

Scott


----------



## rarefish383 (May 19, 2012)

There's a company in LA that sells pallet milling equipment. If I can find the info I had I'll post it. Their video was unreal, the speed they could turn a log into cants, and then cants into deck boards, was wild. I watched that video more times than I saw Dirty Harry. They had nailing tables and guns for building the pallets where you could nock out a pallet in a few seconds. When I looked at their mill about 15 years ago it was $26,000. It was all computer operated. You backed a truck up to the mill and when the blade got to the end of the log a dog dropped down and as the carrage came back the dog hooked the board and pushed it off the mill onto the truck. I'll see if i can find the info pack I had, Joe.


----------



## missouriboy (May 19, 2012)

I am not going to dump all my money on the mill. I would make payments on it. I can make the 15% down on the mill and edger and will partner up with my dad for the resaw. I looking into all markets. The pallet market would help me get started. I think we in Missouri get .50 a board feet for pallet cants and if wood-mizer numbers are right i should make enough to get started and i will build my pallets to and i wont have to hire illegal immigrants to do it for me. There is a pallet manufacturer about 20 miles from me and he only has American workers. This is my american dream i know it can work. I have all math worked out and they only way to make it in America is to gamble a little and work hard and i like to do both.


----------



## Burlhunter13 (May 19, 2012)

if you plan on setting up the mill for stationary use then look into electric motor options.....they make them fairly large (over 7.5hp is 3 phase). Multiply that number X 2.5 or 3  for the gas equivalent. So a 10hp electric motor is comparable to a 25-30hp gas. No oil changes/spark plugs/air filters/ fumes/ and they are a lot quieter and cheaper to operate!!! Great for inside steel buildings, or in areas where neighbors may raise hell for prolonged noise (happened to me already). 

Cheers, have fun with the addiction, we all do! I got a large box elder burl coming up for milling soon.......cant wait......will post it :msp_w00t:


----------



## Dave Boyt (May 20, 2012)

Call the Woodmizer folks. Tell them exactly what you want to do, and how you plan to do it. Then listen to their advice about equipment, leasing and anything else. They have set up a lot of serious sawmills, and know the business and equipment. Then check with Baker, Cook & Timberking and compare notes.


----------



## discounthunter (May 20, 2012)

missouriboy said:


> I am not going to dump all my money on the mill. I would make payments on it. I can make the 15% down on the mill and edger and will partner up with my dad for the resaw. I looking into all markets. The pallet market would help me get started. I think we in Missouri get .50 a board feet for pallet cants and if wood-mizer numbers are right i should make enough to get started and i will build my pallets to and i wont have to hire illegal immigrants to do it for me. There is a pallet manufacturer about 20 miles from me and he only has American workers. This is my american dream i know it can work. I have all math worked out and they only way to make it in America is to gamble a little and work hard and i like to do both.



well you have ambishion. but heres some more math for you that you forgot to calculate. preexisting pallet mill with 20miles. esabished for ( )years. has conections to sell pallet lumber and or pallets. you will be new,no expirience walking into someones turf. ok ,now calculete


i wish you all the luck,its hard to start a business from scatch,even harder to turn a profit well within the first several years.


----------



## TPA (May 20, 2012)

I live in Pine tree territory. The pallet guy here has connections with the local loggers to get the sweetgum, and any other "undesirable" trees. A new pallet Co. would have a hard time getting logs here.

Not saying it's not possible, just something else to consider.


----------



## missouriboy (May 21, 2012)

discounthunter said:


> well you have ambishion. but heres some more math for you that you forgot to calculate. preexisting pallet mill with 20miles. esabished for ( )years. has conections to sell pallet lumber and or pallets. you will be new,no expirience walking into someones turf. ok ,now calculete
> 
> 
> i wish you all the luck,its hard to start a business from scatch,even harder to turn a profit well within the first several years.



The pallet manufacturer is having problems with there pallet lumber supplier and is shipping it in form like an hour and half south of here. I know it will be hard to get into the market but from what i have seen is that the pallet manufacturer are always looking for lumber. The amish here would be my biggest competition they buy up all logs but they are the only sawmill around to. You should see there log piles they are huge.


----------



## discounthunter (May 21, 2012)

missouriboy said:


> The pallet manufacturer is having problems with there pallet lumber supplier and is shipping it in form like an hour and half south of here. I know it will be hard to get into the market but from what i have seen is that the pallet manufacturer are always looking for lumber. The amish here would be my biggest competition they buy up all logs but they are the only sawmill around to. You should see there log piles they are huge.



i think id rather compete with a bunch of mexicans than a bunch of Amish,lol


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 22, 2012)

ME TOO! by far!

There's amish around here that will mill logs for 15 cents a bd. ft.! WHY?? Because they have slave labour! as in, a bunch of kids... lol

They don't turn out great lumber, but folks buy cheeeep!

SR


----------



## d3c3pti0n5 (May 22, 2012)

I bet they are reading your thread right now. LOL Good Luck on your venture, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## missouriboy (May 22, 2012)

I think amish buy pallet grade logs at or around .23 cents.


----------

